# Breeding pure stain guppy



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Got some purple dragon guppies im starting to breed. Pure bred strain of guppies. Look really good right now.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Pretty little things. Hope all goes well


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Gamegurl said:


> Pretty little things. Hope all goes well


Thank you. Both the females are already pregnant lol


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Wow, she looks ready to burst. Grats man. Are they decent parents or do you have to save the babies before they eat them?


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Gamegurl said:


> Wow, she looks ready to burst. Grats man. Are they decent parents or do you have to save the babies before they eat them?


That is the male. He came in that fat. But the female are huge right now. And to the question of good parents I don't know yet. I've only had them for 2 and half weeks. The females came pregnant from the supplier. I hoping they are good parents


----------



## rob206 (3 mo ago)

Nice guppies. The tails look great.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most guppies are good parents. Have lots of floating plants as that's where fry likes to hang out.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

susankat said:


> Most guppies are good parents. Have lots of floating plants as that's where fry likes to hang out.


Got loads of floaters and plants also. So no worries.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

And a few months later and this what the guppy tank looks like. Added alot of plants. Still have the floaters just not as many on top currently. I've got a dedicated tank to just floating plants. 😆


----------



## Tetra234 (1 mo ago)

Deathdealer91 said:


> View attachment 33314
> 
> View attachment 33315
> 
> ...


Love it man, really natural look.. A glance of that can really turn a bad day around!


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tetra234 said:


> Love it man, really natural look.. A glance of that can really turn a bad day around!


Yea it does turn my day around. I have 5 aquariums with plants in them. One day ill post all 5 of them so yall can see too.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tetra234 said:


> Love it man, really natural look.. A glance of that can really turn a bad day around!


Thank you very much. Currently I have some bba in my tanks. Came in on another lant that I didn't notice. Bought a huge plant bundle on sale few weeks ago.


----------



## Tetra234 (1 mo ago)

Deathdealer91 said:


> Yea currently i have a little bit of black beard algae in my tanks. Came in off a plant I got few weeks ago.


Yea it happens.. You don't have a Siamese algae eater by any chance? You can use them for bba..


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tetra234 said:


> Yea it happens.. You don't have a Siamese algae eater by any chance? You can use them for bba..


No I wish I did. I've got shrimp. They pick at it if I don't feed them. 😆 But for the most part I take plants out of tank a dip them in peroxide solution. Then I put them in a bowl of dechlorinated water to rinse and back in tank they go. They are starting to go back to normal and clean for aquariums. I keep a little of the green algae for the snails and shrimp. They like to mow it down and have a feast


----------



## Tetra234 (1 mo ago)

Deathdealer91 said:


> No I wish I did. I've got shrimp. They pick at it if I don't feed them. 😆 But for the most part I take plants out of tank a dip them in peroxide solution. Then I put them in a bowl of dechlorinated water to rinse and back in tank they go. They are starting to go back to normal and clean for aquariums. I keep a little of the green algae for the snails and shrimp. They like to mow it down and have a feast


Peroxide ey? Will give that a try with the next algae issue.. Personally I'm not ready for shrimp and snails but my wife keeps badgering me on a nano shrimp tank.. Just feels like lots can go wrong with shrimp being so intolerant of nitrates..


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tetra234 said:


> Peroxide ey? Will give that a try with the next algae issue.. Personally I'm not ready for shrimp and snails but my wife keeps badgering me on a nano shrimp tank.. Just feels like lots can go wrong with shrimp being so intolerant of nitrates..


Yea they can be finicky at times but once you got it you got it.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

And do they have fry already...?


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Whats bba? And dang DD thats looking so nice. wtg


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

bba = black beard algae


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> bba = black beard algae


Sounds nasty


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

emeraldking said:


> And do they have fry already...?


Yes. Put them into another tank thats bigger. And its my grow out tank also. Had nothing but plants but now it houses baby guppies.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Gamegurl said:


> Whats bba? And dang DD thats looking so nice. wtg


Thank you 😊


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Gamegurl said:


> Sounds nasty


Oh it is. Or can be. But I think I've got it under control now. Thank the fish lord


----------



## Tetra234 (1 mo ago)

Gamegurl said:


> Sounds nasty


Bba is just so very ugly..


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tetra234 said:


> Bba is just so very ugly..


That it is. Most algae is nasty


----------

